# not sure how to configure.



## Ronnie261 (Jun 20, 2007)

Have an SMC 2202 USB/ETH adapter... when plugged into the tivo I don't get either of the led's to light up... I'm sure it's a driver issue, but as I am kinda new to all of this I'm not sure if I can copy the pegasus driver for this adapter. It's the only adapter I have a the moment, and am wanting to play with my zippered hdvr2. I don't have a serial cable either...

Any suggestions?

Ronnie.


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

Here's the list of supported USB adapters http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4473297&&#post4473297


----------



## Ronnie261 (Jun 20, 2007)

I've seen the list before, but what I'm curious about is that the adapter worked with a humax t800 "unhacked", and as this is the only adapter I have I'd like to try to make it work with the hdvr2... I'm wanting to see if I can copy the driver to the correct directory/file for the hdvr2 to recognize it.

Let me know if this is possible.


Thanks in advance...

Ronnie.


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

The Zipper installs the USB drivers for all supported adapters - so if it's not working it may not be supported.

If you want a better response - post this is the Zipper support thread.


----------

